# Wireless service



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I've got Cellular One now because they seem to have the only service in my area and it sucks.I know coverage areas are different but what are you guys using/paying and are you happy with your current provider?

A buddy of mine has a plan from Verizon he got when he lived in Syracuse NY for a year and even though they do not list coverage for my area,he gets better reception than my Cell One:realmad: I don't know about you guys,but i would gladly pay top dollar for a reliable service.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

A lot of guys use Nextel. I dump it cause of the awful service. I use Verizon exclusively. We pay a bit extra for the free unlimited cell to cell minutes but it is worth it. Never drop or miss calls and I have been all over the country.

I hear now that Verizon will soon have two-way like Nextel. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Poor Service*

Same thing here with our service, US. Cellular. Poor receiption; dropped calls. I have to stand outside most of the time to get a signal and still hope to calls not dropped. They have even removed whole service areas from my regular calling package without notice. When you complain they give you free extra mins, which makes you want to stay and use them up rather then changing companies. I just came back from Buffalo with one of my customers who has Verizon and he had regular service the whole time, even in the elevator! And this was at no extra cost, included on his $49 dollar plan. I think I'll try to hold out until November when they say that you'll be able to keep your phone number when you switch providers.  John.....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

We use T-Mobile service is ok just can't get out at my house .We have five phones ,weekends free phone to phone free and free long distance,no roaming charges and they gave us the phones did not pay for them,and 800 min to split between the 5 for around $110 a month.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I second Fireman vote. I have Verizon, and one of the Audiovox phones that can do both analog and digital signals, depending on the stronger in the area. I rarely, if ever, miss or drop a call.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I have also used my Verizon all over the country with no problems. Nextel around here used to be great for the 2-way, but lousy for the phone. I had heard their phone coverage has gotten better over the past couple of years, so it might be an option around here now. I know quite a few people that had Nextel for the 2-way & separate cell phone from another provider to use for phone calls LOL. But I will stick with Verizon & it will be a nice bonus if they come through with 2-way like Nextel.


----------



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

We use Nextel, here.. The only thing that stinks about them is there customer service is HORRIBLE.... If you got a problem on your bill plan on spending 3 hours on the phone... But as for there service its great, if I lost 3 calls a month thats a lot....


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

OK,here's a twist,I am extremely ruraly located which is part of my service problem.How many of you guys are in heavily populated areas vs something like my situation?

Alot of the service maps i see have heavy coverage following major roadways,none of which i'm near


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I have a nextel. It has great service in most of the town, and it keeps getting better as they're adding more towers in town. I use almost 1000 2 way minutes a month and around 100 phone minutes a month. I like being able to just click the button and talk to my boss, talk to my co workers, suppliers, etc. 

I talk to John Dimartino on the 2 way, and i've talked to my boss when i was in PA and he was at Laconia,NH. The 2 way service will be nation wide pretty soon. I don't mind paying the price for easy communication with people. To think 1100 cell minutes, that would probably cost a lot more than i'm currently paying for nextel. I also have more minutes on the plan than what i use. That's good, because i'm always adding more people to my 2 way list.



Go with whatever phone works in your area. Nextel has some dead zones in the valleys, but so do all the other cell phone companies.



Bryan


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'd say Verizon has the overall best signal in NY. There aren't too many places that they don't cover.

Everyone I know that has Cellular One says it sucks, but they are stuck in a contract. I have difficulty speaking with them because the service drops in and out.

I use Nextel, I get a decent signal in the areas I travel in most of the time. If I go about 40 minutes north, however, the service drops out entirely. I get 500 anytime cellular minutes, unlimited nights & weekends cellular, free incoming calls, free long distance, free voice mail and unlimited 2 way for $53/month.

Try some of the other companies out. Explain your situation and that you are considering switching and ask for a demo phone. I kept a Nextel phone for a week on trial to be sure there was coverage in the areas I need it. Anyplace that wants your business will be accommodating.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Pelican,40 minutes north would put you were?The reason i ask is i think you would be pushing close to me and the "dead" zones.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

When I'm in Pine Plains, I have "No Service".

This will vary from east to west, I know in and around Kingston, the service is good. Best thing to do is ask for a demo.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Sprint has funny commercials but the service is pretty crappy.
I go a about 90 miles from home 3 times a month and the dam thing is worthless it says no service or roaming. 
Then when it does get a signal I here it say verizon wireless. It can take over 5 minutes to make a call Pete


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Used to have Sprint service, customer service went in to the gutter. I got rid of Sprint and got T-mobile.

T-Mobile in my area (Kansas City) is great, customer service is excellent.

Rick


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*ALLTEL*

Never drop a call here :waving: Over 15 years tried almost all of them  very happy with ALLTEL


----------



## ZMC (Nov 21, 2002)

I use Nextel. The plan I have gives me 1000 anytime minutes, unlimited nite & weekend minutes, long distance included in 1000 minutes and unlimited direct connect minutes. I pay $54.99 a month. I alshave voice mail and caller ID. I understand that thay do not offer this paln anymore. The closest plan will cost $59.99 and you pay for long distance.

Arc Burn,actually anybody, if you are not satisfied with your service, e-mail me I have some connections will cell service, all over the country.

Russ


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

I used to have Sprint, but the coverage stunk so I took the opportunity to switch to Nextel to have the 2 way. I like the coverage much better and the 2 way is great.

cat320 - I have used many cellular carriers over the last few years and for some reason none of them get any coverage in the Stoneham area.. don't know why, but I have not had one yet that worked well in Stoneham.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Dan certain areas are just bad like near Wiess farms I always loose the signal there with what ever carriar I had.My cousin had nextel and he could not get out from inside his house only if he went outside would it work .


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

That's funny you dont have good luck w/sprint that is the best provider i have had in my part of the country. I have had the others in the past and no luck. I think I live in the pooret cell service in the country . Can you hear me now.......Hell no!


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Over the last 10 years i have had Cellular one, Sprint and Nextel. Always having crappy service with each one (i had no service in my house and had to hang up on people driving down certain roads for as long as 10 min.) I switched to Verizon last year and have never lost a signal since. The cell to cell plan is a great feature.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Sprint was good for me when I traveled alot. They have great coverage as long as you stay near a major city or highway. They have tried to get as much coverage around the country as possible, but in doing so, did not saturate any areas totally and spread themselves too thin.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys, 


I have Verizon currently... have been with them for years.... but since I went to the new digital phones ... well I have decided to do the best cell phone upgrade there is now.... a tin can and a long string!!!!


I am constantly dropping calls if I even have reception... not getting the call, but the voice mail indicator.... no signal.... etc.... even had the phone replaced 3 times since jan of this year.... still the same.... 

I have become as productive getting and making calls to my customers as pudding because of the Motorola 120 phone and Verizon service in the north eastern corner of fairfield county Connecticut!!!

I think the other upgrade might be to smoke signals.... 

I think Verizon and Motorola worked out a deal for a less quality phone for larger quantity just like a lot of the home depot products...... but you trust the name due to their marketing right????



just my .02.... 


Pete :salute:


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think you got a bad phone. I have a quality phone and Verizon service and travel down to Monroe often to play golf and in going through to see my Brother in Fairfield. Never have a connection problem. Take the phone in and demand that they upgrade you. Usually if you whine enought they will for the difference of the phone price.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

CT18, 

"even had the phone replaced 3 times since jan of this year"

Maybe the Motorola 120 is just a bad phone..... 

What phone do you have with them?? 


Pete


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I have Verizon also,
I have an AudioVox phone with the dual analog / digital capabilities. I rarely lose a call or connectivity. The only place I have had an issue along 111 on the Shelton / Monroe border. I think it must be in a bit of a valley because the signal strength drops right off and the call drops. But a mile in either direction and you're fine.
I'd complain about the phone as well. (In fact, the salesman steered me away from the more expensive Motorola to this one. It's not pretty, but it works.)


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have the Motorola T720. 

I have found with phones that payer more for a quality phone pays off in better reception.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

i have all nextels >they always work and having the 2 way is a really great feature.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I just read a survey that listed the top wireless servers,it went like this
1)Verizon,Surveyed very high
2)Nextel
3)Cingular
4)AT+T
These last 3 came in very poorly in the survey
5)Sprint
6)T-Mobile
7))ALLTELL,which came in very low

Just thought that may interest some,the survey was based on dropped calls,customer service along with rates and so forth.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Do any of you use VHF land mobiles? Here the cost is only $45/year for each set and an assigned VHF frequency, the range is about 15 miles. I picked up a couple of used radios for a $150, and am looking for a couple more,much cheaper in the long run then cells, and the reception is better through out my area, I have a lot of dead spots with cell service. Everybody is in constant communication which other, no busy signals. Also the radios are programmed to receive the weather channel to


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Verizon for us*

We had cingular and could not reach each other in many spots of Delaware. She had a Nextel from work too and we were not impressed with the cell part the two way was nice. We went with Verizon and have had it for a year now and love it. We have nationwide long distance, 900 peak and unlimited weekends and nites we pay with all taxes included 87.00 a month for both phones.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*nextels*

I have I have nextels for all my crews, I can talk to just 1 operator or just my crew leaders or I can talk to all and keep others from hearing where I am sending a plow

if your looking for some vhf radios contact me I have 2 portables and 2 mobles I will sell


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I switched to AT+T, they have added several towers in my area for reception. Foothills to the Berkshires.

Gene


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I used to have US Cellular and AT&T but they both screwed me so I now have mega-talk through Iowa wireless. Unlimited amount of minutes for $39.99 per month.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Now let me start by saying I do NOT work for any cell phone company, but we really need to focus on what we need most of the time and not on entire usa coverage. I just as guilty as this, I was getting fixated on the fact that I go out of town once in a while and I was trying to get coverage as a home area and I found such a plan but at a price disadvantage. I had to sit back and rethink the whole cell phone thing. I wanted everything for little money each month, but we have realize the cell phone industry to still in its infancy and they are still building the network . So we have to make some sacrifices. The bottom line is you need to get suits most of your needs most of the time. 

My 2 cents on the radios:

Its a good thing to have if your only going to use within your own company. But most of us out there are smaller companies and we reliy on other smaller companies to help us out. So the radio would be ineffective for that use. Also there is a security issue with using any radio system, even the trunk systems. You should NEVER give out info that you wouldn't mind being as public knowledge. Yes I know there is a bit of risk with the cell phone but its not nearly much as a risk as the radio.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*VERIZON*

I am in RI here and I have Verizon- they have the best coverage- I know other people with Nextel, Sprint, Cingular, Etc ----some people have ok service everywhere- but I have traveled all over New England- and I am assured of a decent signal -- even in the woods. Just my thoughts-


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

In Philadelphia, Verizon offers the best service at the highest price, $100/mo for 1400 mins plus all the free minutes and free Verizon to Verizon calls. We have tried Nextel 3x, and as stated in earlier threads, 2 way radio is great, but the cellular part does not come close to Verizon.


----------

